# Latest Forum Stats and, a look back



## Bob Hubbard

I just got done running the latest forum stats, and outta curiousity, ran all the logs for 2001 and 2002.  It was interesting to say the least.

2002 was a busy year for MartialTalk, and 2003 is shaping up to be even bigger!

Thank you again everyone for making this site one of the best out there!

:cheers:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*2001 Year-End Totals:*
Total Data Transferred  3.37 gigabytes  
Total Visiting Users  15,776
Page Views:  104,557
Time Period  August 31, 2001, 07:09:41 AM to December 31, 2001, 11:21:05 PM  

*2002 Year-End Totals:*
Total Data Transferred  68.01 gigabytes  (Avg 6.18GB / month)
Total Visiting Users  346,629  
Time Period  January 01, 2002, 12:04:58 AM to November 30, 2002, 11:59:57 PM  
Page Views : 2,785,482 
Note: December Logs missing due to server problem.


*2003 Monthly Totals*
January 2003
Total Data Transferred:  (13.12 GB) 7.88 gigabytes  
Total Visiting Users:  68,680  
Page Views: 546,619 (Avg. 17,633 per day)
Time Period:  January 01, 2003, 12:00:05 AM to February 01, 2003, 12:00:04 AM 


*February 2003* 
Total Data Transferred:  (12.11 GB) 7.46 gigabytes
Average Data Transferred per Day: 272.82 megabytes
Total Visiting Users:  61,908  
Page Views: 506,146 (Avg. 18,077 per day)
Time Period:  February 01, 2003, 12:00:52 AM to March 01, 2003, 12:00:21 AM 

The data xfer number in () is reported by a program called 'BandMin' that monitors all traffic to a site.  The other number is based solely from the web logs.

Based on Feb 2003, here is an aproximation of where our traffic is coming from:
Network (.net)  1166393  45.70%  
Commercial (.com)  1027329  40.25%  
Japan (.jp)  57830  2.27%  
Canada (.ca)  55715  2.18%  
United States (.us)  40155  1.57%  
United Kingdon (.uk)  39158  1.53%  
Educational (.edu)  36427  1.43%  
Finland (.fi)  24388  0.96%  
Denmark (.dk)  18007  0.71%  
Non-profit Organization (.org)  16018  0.63%  
Government (.gov)  13133  0.51%  
Military (.mil)  11075  0.43%  
Singapore (.sg)  10094  0.40% 

And, what they are running on their PC's:
Windows NT  1238470  35.83%  (Note, this includes XP)
Windows 98  980248  28.36%  
Windows 2000  737396  21.33%  
Windows ME  278416  8.05% 
Windows 95  90292  2.61%  
Macintosh  63999  1.85% 

and, using to view us:
WebBrowsers:
Note: 94.16% of our visitors are using Internet Explorer.

IE 6.x  2506640  72.51% 
IE 5.x  748263  21.65% 
Navigator 5.x  75290  2.18% 
Navigator 4.x  57626  1.67% 
Navigator 3.x  24319  0.70%  
IE 4.x  7947  0.23%  
Navigator 6.x  7548  0.22% 
Navigator 2.x  2103  0.06% 
Opera  568  0.02%


IE 3.x  495  0.01%


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

I don't know what all the numbers mean but I'm led to believe we kick major but. This is a great place to visit and thank you very much for keeping it that way


----------



## Michael Billings

Congratulations on moving from a huge forum into one of major commercial size, and doing it in a way that maintains the integity and professionalism which a lot of your visitors obviously appreciate.

Kudos,
-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## Elfan

How come Mozilla/Phoenix isn't listed under browersers?  I know some people here use that.

Linux isn't listed under OSs either.

Either way looks like its going to be a great year, thanks for all your hard work Kaith.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I did some shortening.  Heres the full stats.  Mozilla doesn't show up as a seperate item for some reason. 


Operating System 	Hits 	Percentage 
Windows NT	1238470	35.83%
Windows 98	980248	28.36%
Windows 2000	737396	21.33%
Windows ME	278416	8.05%
Windows 95	90292	2.61%
Macintosh	 63999	1.85%
Other	58104	1.68%
WebTV	6145	0.18%
Linux	3466	0.10%
SunOS	274	0.01%
Windows 3.1	0	0.00%
Windows CE	0	0.00%
OS/2	0	0.00%
OSF1	0	0.00%
IRIX	13	0.00%
HP-UX	0	0.00%


Browser 	Hits 	Percentage 
IE 6.x	2506640	72.51%
IE 5.x	748263	21.65%
Navigator 5.x	75290	2.18%
Navigator 4.x	57626	1.67%
Other	26012	0.75%
Navigator 3.x	24319	0.70%
IE 4.x	7947	0.23%
Navigator 6.x	7548	0.22%
Navigator 2.x	2103	0.06%
Opera	568	0.02%
IE 3.x	495	0.01%
NCSA Mosaic	0	0.00%
Lynx	2	0.00%
IE 2.x	10	0.00%


----------



## Cthulhu

Hey!  What about those of us who use Mozilla?  I think I see some browser discrimination goin' on!  



Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm using a slightly older stats analysis program.  Am evaluating a different one right now, will post the results from that ASAP.  (Its bloody slow!)


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, running a different program gave extremely different results. I dont trust them as they were 'that' different' from the other programs I use.


----------



## Elfan

Thanks Kaith.


----------



## theletch1

The numbers certainly prove what I've been telling my fellow students... MartialTalk.com is THE place to go.  I lurked around on a lot of fora before deciding to register for this one.  As a fledgling artist I greatly appreciate what ya'll are doing for the arts by keeping this forum up and running.  Thanks for the continued professionalism.  Love the ability to talk to such a wide variety of artists from such a range of skill levels.

respecfully,
theletch1:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Well regardless of numbers keep up the good work.


----------

